
To stay this big and unregulated, Facebook can’t afford to upset rulers - aspenmayer
https://www.ft.com/content/0f2c8952-a719-11ea-92e2-cbd9b7e28ee6
======
aspenmayer
Original title was clickbait, so I used the subtitle instead with minor
editing. The full title and subtitle are:

Facebook and the creation of a US oligarch

To stay this big and unregulated, the social media platform can’t afford to
upset rulers

